# Cleaning Paper Labels



## chosi

Is there a good, safe way to clean paper labels on bottles?

 I saw there was a thread on this a while back, but I didn't see any good answers.  I've tried rubbing labels lightly with a wet sponge.  So far that hasn't damaged any labels, but it also doesn't remove much dirt.  I've been afraid to try anything harsher.

 The current label I want to clean is shown below.  It's got a nice picture of a tiger, and I bet it had vivid colors at one time.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

I use a little dilute bleach to lighten up old dirty darkened paper but its not something you want to experiment with on a one of a kind valuable item. Try it on some cheap stuff first.  Hydrogen peroxide workes too.  And dont forget to neutralize with dilute vinegar after.


----------



## chosi

Thanks for the tips.
 Do you need to leave the dilute bleach on the label for any length of time?


----------



## Lordbud

I have only once tried to clean a paper label on an antique bottle. It didn't work too well due to my inexperience although I managed not to destroy the label. I tend to leave bottles and labels and contents they way they are. Hopefully that doesn't come back to bite me years down the road.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Do you need to leave the dilute bleach on the label for any length of time?


 
 no, like a minute.  If its going to work , it wont take long. From my experience it seems most old inks were quite colorfast. I've cleaned quite a few dirty moldy trade cards with good results.

 ...your results may vary ...[]


----------



## phil44

You can also try submerging the bottle / lable in demineralized water and lightly go over lightly with a soft brush while submerged. I've had good results doing this....wouldnt leave it in solution much longer than a minute.


----------



## chosi

I've been experimenting, and I thought I'd share what I've discovered so far (even though it's been dissapointing).

 Here's what I've learned:
 1. Rubbing with a cotton swab was more effective at dirt removal, but was also more likely to damage the label (remove ink & paper)
 2. Using a sponge was less effective at dirt removal, but less likely to damage the label
 3. When using a sponge, either dab the label or rub lightly from the center of the label outward.  Rubbing from the edge of the label inward is more likely to break off a chunk at the edge of the label.
 4.  I have not found a chemical or ratio of chemicals that has worked well.  Chemicals I've tried: 
   - Dilute bleach (5-to-1 and 3-to-1 water-to-bleach) [neutralize w/ dilute vinegar 4-to-1]
   - Dilute Hydrogen Peroxide (4-to-1 water-to-chemical) [neutralize w/ dilute vinegar 4-to-1]
   - Isopropyl Alcohol


----------

